# October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 September 2006)

Time to start thinking about your entries for the October stock tipping competition!    

With only three more full trading days left until the end of the month we have  IGO4IT and kennas out in front fighting it out for the top spot! IGO4IT is currently leading with his selection *AAR* having achieved a return of 68.42% so far during September. Not too far away is kennas with his pick *AEX* which has seen a 55.26% return this month! Can IGO4IT hang on? Are we up for another cliffhanger? Lets hope so!   

The October competition sees the introduction of a new sponsor for the stock tipping competition, StockScan, a web-based stock scanning utility. As a member, you can setup what scan(s) you wish to run at the end of each trading day. StockScan will automatically scan the ASX for you, notifying you by email of any stocks that match the criteria for your scans. StockScan also offers Direct Simulation backtesting, backtesting reports, stock and watchlist monitoring and more.

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between October 1 and October 31.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on September 30 to enter.

Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Good luck to all entrants!


----------



## noirua (26 September 2006)

Will stick with UXA - thanks Joe


----------



## chris1983 (26 September 2006)

Hey I can enter this 

Im going for BMN.


----------



## Profitseeker (26 September 2006)

I'd like BDG please again.


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2006)

LVL, Thanks


----------



## Sean K (26 September 2006)

I'm going to try IRN next month, thanks Joe.


----------



## Realist (26 September 2006)

EVE Please...


----------



## 123enen (26 September 2006)

SEN, thanks


----------



## juddy (26 September 2006)

INL for me thanks JB


----------



## doctorj (26 September 2006)

I never was particularly creative.

FAR please.


----------



## Fab (26 September 2006)

RBY please


----------



## the_godfather4 (26 September 2006)

I'm sounding like a broken record...... IMP


----------



## professor_frink (26 September 2006)

hello Joe,

ALK please.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (26 September 2006)

Rasta's I'm pickin' you again! MBP :22_yikes:


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 September 2006)

LEG pls Joe.

by the way, any chance of going back through the records, and finding out how the average of all the tips went for the respective months?  If you still have spreadsheets Im guessing it would be  relatively easy. specially if youre doing it 

I did it last month and found a small loss.  i.e. -0.37% from memory.  My guess is it's significantly worse for Sep.

At the moment you give the number of winners and number of losers, but that isnt quite the same thing.    And well - IF we are pretending that the tipping competition is "the collection of the best guesses from relatively astute folks", rather than a stab in the dark (in my case) - and IF it turns out that the mean over the months is about the same as leaving your money in the bank - then we should all be aware of just how hard it is to make money in this game. opcorn: 
"Statistics are like a bikini - what they reveal is suggestive, but what they conceal is vital


----------



## Stinger (26 September 2006)

CHN thanks


----------



## Bomba (26 September 2006)

SRK please


----------



## sam76 (26 September 2006)

VSG please


----------



## Beethoven (26 September 2006)

Can i have mtn please.


----------



## pacer (26 September 2006)

NWR.......gotta hit the big time stock of the second half after AUM.....


----------



## YELNATS (26 September 2006)

USA thanks Joe


----------



## nizar (26 September 2006)

OMC please


----------



## son of baglimit (26 September 2006)

NMS yet again


----------



## imajica (26 September 2006)

AAR please


----------



## scsl (26 September 2006)

SBM thanks.

Chicken will be pleased with this selection!


----------



## twojacks28 (26 September 2006)

bzi thanks


----------



## bowser (26 September 2006)

IMI


----------



## nelly (27 September 2006)

AUN pleez Joe
cheers


----------



## ezyTrader (27 September 2006)

AUZ please.


----------



## NettAssets (27 September 2006)

HTE again thanks Joe


----------



## kariba (27 September 2006)

Hi

AEX

for me thanks

cheers


----------



## parisrory (27 September 2006)

MGW please.


----------



## bvbfan (27 September 2006)

oxr


----------



## stockmaster (27 September 2006)

cdu fanx


----------



## bigdog (27 September 2006)

mxr


----------



## rozella (27 September 2006)

MPH please Joe


----------



## daaussie (27 September 2006)

EDE has my vote


----------



## canny (27 September 2006)

JPR again please Joe


----------



## saltyjones (27 September 2006)

SAE for me


----------



## powerkoala (27 September 2006)

arh pls


----------



## Simmo (27 September 2006)

I'll take RRS for a punt.

Thanks


----------



## Buda (27 September 2006)

AFT


----------



## StockyBailx (27 September 2006)

_'ll have a Slog at APG please Joe._
_Thanx._


----------



## powwww (27 September 2006)

rco thank joe


----------



## moses (27 September 2006)

JMS please ta


----------



## chris1983 (27 September 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Hey I can enter this
> 
> Im going for BMN.




Darn too bad its going up now!  Wish the competition started yesterday


----------



## Happy (27 September 2006)

ANM


----------



## vicb (27 September 2006)

URL 
Thanks


----------



## RichKid (27 September 2006)

BMX again for me please Joe.


----------



## dj_420 (27 September 2006)

smm for me please.

ann due very soon hopefully they converted some resources to JORC status by now


----------



## MalteseBull (27 September 2006)

*MOS*

thanks buddy


----------



## CanOz (27 September 2006)

BKP for me!

Cheers,


----------



## Kipp (28 September 2006)

Can the kipper keep his 5 month losing streak in tact!!!  Being October you'd say my odds were good....

Better tip something I don't hold, em... MOE


----------



## el_ninj0 (28 September 2006)

PNA please joe


----------



## chicken (28 September 2006)

Joe, if it is OK...I tip AGM to start moving hard


----------



## Nicks (28 September 2006)

CQT if available, if not then KTL
Good luck to all.


----------



## nioka (28 September 2006)

ADI - a wild cat oil job.


----------



## nioka (28 September 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> *MOS*
> 
> thanks buddy



Hope you are right. I have a lot riding on this one but I think it is slow and steady from here on.


----------



## IGO4IT (28 September 2006)

YGL for me pls Joe


----------



## RobinHood (28 September 2006)

NLB for me


----------



## The Mint Man (28 September 2006)

Ill take *LGO* again

cheers


----------



## justjohn (28 September 2006)

AKK thanks Joe


----------



## Porper (28 September 2006)

AZZ has had a bit of positive volume recently and a good rejection of lows today, sooooooooooooo

AZZ please Joe.


----------



## wealthyshare (28 September 2006)

AED please joe


----------



## hypnotic (28 September 2006)

GDR please Joe


----------



## brisvegas (28 September 2006)

*GLN * again for me


......... bris


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 September 2006)

Hi Joe

ENG for me please

Thanks
Duckman


----------



## cogidubnus (29 September 2006)

I will mmn


----------



## snapper_man (29 September 2006)

GPR if it is not taken


----------



## redandgreen (29 September 2006)

JUM    thx JOE


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 September 2006)

TAP please


----------



## Sean K (30 September 2006)

YT, Clear your PM tray! kennas


----------



## coyotte (30 September 2006)

ROC thanks


Cheers


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 September 2006)

Hi Joe,

Please saddle-up NEO for this month's race, as it has 
been out of favour for a long time now and must be
due to lift off its lows, quite soon ..... 

have a great weekend all

  yogi

P.S. ..... AZZ should rally this coming week and  expecting 
            significant news for MOS, around 11102006 .....
            ..... holding all three stocks.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 September 2006)

two stocks diverged on the ASX, 
and sorry i could not trade in both and be one trader, long i thought
and imagined one as if Id bought
to where its graph bent in the next (few weeks).

Then took the other as just as fair and having perhaps the better claim
because it was grassy and wanted wear
though as for that the passing there 
had worn them really about the same.

and both that morning equally lay in leaves no tread had trodden black - 
oh i kept the first for another tirrade, 
though knowing how trade leads on to trade
i doubted that i should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh somewhere ages and ages hence
two roads diverged in a wood and I 
I took the one less travelled by 
and that has made all the difference.
apologies to Robert Frost and his Road Not Taken.


----------



## ALFguy (30 September 2006)

KMN please Joe


----------



## barney (30 September 2006)

Hi Joe, DNL if availalable, if not, give me PDN, both look good!


----------



## lesm (30 September 2006)

NAD, thanks Joe.

PS: MLM and AUZ might be worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## dubiousinfo (30 September 2006)

AGO if avalable thanks Joe, if not then MLM.


----------



## kevro (1 October 2006)

RDS thanks


----------



## jemma (1 October 2006)

Its been a dog, but is will bark soon. EXT for me.


----------



## Kipp (2 October 2006)

Kipp said:
			
		

> Can the kipper keep his 5 month losing streak in tact!!!  Being October you'd say my odds were good....
> 
> Better tip something I don't hold, em... MOE




Holy Cow... take a picture!!!!  My tip is UP 1% for October... looking good for a top 40 finish this month.  lol


----------



## Lucky_Country (4 October 2006)

ADI a sure thing


----------



## Fab (9 October 2006)

Where can I check the leader board


----------



## lesm (9 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Where can I check the leader board




On the left hand side of the Home page under Site Navigation you will see and entry ASF Home: the third link down 'Stock Competition' will take you straight to the leader board.


----------



## canny (9 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Where can I check the leader board



Bottom of every page, or post,  there is a link to it on the blue bar. Right near the bottom when you scroll down.
Cheers


----------



## StockyBailx (10 October 2006)

Its in the oppersite position to the top of of the board, just under AUZ if you keep looking down the page you should find it on the bottom before to long? APG -Australian Percentage Gain.


----------



## Fab (10 October 2006)

Thanks I found it.  It must be the luck of the beginner in the competition as I am 3rd at the moment . When does the competition close ?


----------



## donjohnson (10 October 2006)

I'm in for MOX


----------



## lesm (10 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Thanks I found it.  It must be the luck of the beginner in the competition as I am 3rd at the moment . When does the competition close ?




End of October. COB last trading day.


----------



## Fab (11 October 2006)

What are the price ? and how to claim them ?  :


----------



## son of baglimit (11 October 2006)

tis a shame u is all about to be left far far behind by the behemoth NMS - release from halt sees a major surge


----------



## StockyBailx (12 October 2006)

Don't be so hard on your self Fab, at least you have found yourself a stayer if that makes any cents. I think we are lucky that _SMO_ was not chosen in this months compatition, because  that person will be leading now, and looking ahead for a healthy percentage.


----------



## Fab (18 October 2006)

Indeeed I believe in RBY specially after the last annoucement and the last news on bird flu update. At least now RBY has some cash to spend.


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Indeeed I believe in RBY specially after the last annoucement and the last news on bird flu update. At least now RBY has some cash to spend.




RBY certianly in with a chase. But as it stands looks like a bit of a mud fight between AUZ, APG, MPB, LEG. I don't think LEG will have the legs to be on top by the month. MPB certianly looking for a better finish. AUZ, APG coming in neck and neck thoughout the compatition. AUZ showing to have an impressive mean streak, but seriouly don't think it carries enough volosity to push out APG. Although these two are remarkably simular attitude APG will win on technical merit.


----------



## son of baglimit (25 October 2006)

and roaring into the top 10................


----------

